# Fenced yard verses invisible fence



## Virginiaboy (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello, our pup is 13 weeks old. We live on one acre in a small neighborhood where birds, deer and other wildlife may come through our yard. We recently moved here and are torn between the two options. We do plan to train this pup for hunting when he is older. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A physical barrier is always preferable. Not only does it keep V in, but keeps out many varmints that can carry disease like ticks and Lepto.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Invisible Fence is great. We have had the original IF (then a competitor when IF went to China for production) for 20 years and 5 dogs. Our Vizsla learned it quickly with only one "escape" probably because we hurried the training with her.


Our covers 5 acres so 1 acre should be fine. 


Obviously won't keep other critters and neighbor dogs out though.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Invisible fence is tremendous. Vizslas are so smart, your doggy will figure it out quick. All it takes is a little training, a zap or two and that dog will never leave the yard. My girl Cali will sprint 100mph at a rabbit, cat, squirrel etc and come to a screeching halt at the line every time. IF was ideal for me because I wanted her to see everything...expose her to everything as a pup. Neighbors can walk by and pet her to give her attention that she craves. I also personally didn't want to be fenced in, but that's just me. 

Good luck!


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

https://positively.com/dog-training/methods-equipment/training-equipment/electric-fences/


----------



## bgruden (Mar 5, 2018)

We have invisible fence (sport dog brand) and absolutely love it. It does not keep other dogs out of the yard so when the females are in season they don't get run of the yard but otherwise our dogs have seemed to respect it with no problems.


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

We researched both options; my initial preference was the invisible fence (our daughter and son in law have 2 Wiemars and have the invisible fence-they respect it). But with our yard configuration, underground utilities, size of yard we opted for a physical fence. Expensive! Anyway, we visited our daughter around Christmas; we took the time to train our 2 V's on their system. Worked well and they learned quickly after a couple of zaps!


----------

